

The North American Bitcoin Conference (TNABC) - cecileb
http://cointelegraph.com/news/113021/the-north-american-bitcoin-conference-tnabc-announces-new-speakers-cyber-monday-2-for-1-deal

======
amonymous1
Great event!

